# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Combining Pivot Tables

## soopial

hi all - 
I have a file from which I created 3 separate pivot tables (in same worksheet entitled "pivot by month") and now i would like to be able to combine the 3 into one.
original source data is from individual tabs:
-- BULK
-- .COM
-- Sierra

is this possible?
i have attached the file for reference.
thanks for any help you can suggest.

----------


## alansidman

https://support.office.com/en-us/art...1-e9fc8adeeeb5

----------

